# TBG Trad Bow Pheasant Hunt



## Todd Cook (Dec 18, 2017)

Feb 10 2018, Forsyth Ga

Folks, we're gonna have some fun! Jerry Russell and the Deer Creek Bowhunters have graciously offered to let us use their hunting land to do this fun event. Trad bows, tons of pheasants, a big campfire, and lunch. What better way to spend a Saturday.

Cost will be $30.00 per adult, 15.00 per child under 18. Cost is simply to cover the cost of the birds. We need to know by Jan 15 if you can attend, because the fellow who raises the pheasants has to know in advance how many to reserve. I'll post more details soon but we need to get the reservation process going as soon as possible.

First come first serve, we'll need to cap the number around 30. So let us know. 

Todd Cook-404-867-4953
Crispen Henry- 404-245-9580


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 18, 2017)

We have done this shoot in the past and I can tell you that is a RIOT.  Crazy fun, great fellowship and fun for all levels of experience.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 19, 2017)

It's on my calendar so count me in. Fun stuff indeed!


----------



## Todd Cook (Dec 20, 2017)

Al33 said:


> It's on my calendar so count me in. Fun stuff indeed!



You are counted sir!

It's real early but so far:

Me- Ethan- Dendy- Jerry and Luke Russell- Crispin+ 1 youth- Al- Chris Harper- Donnie Hurst-Ryan Mason-John Powell+1- Shane Whitlock and 2 younguns- Vance Henry- Clipper+2 grandsons-Johnny T and son- Buddy Darden-Jeff Hampton-James Eby- Clay Patton- Jeff Kitchens+3


----------



## chrisharper (Dec 20, 2017)

Count me in.


----------



## Clipper (Dec 21, 2017)

This is new to me so I need some "educating".  I assume the birds will be released into the fields and hunters will either walk them up or find them with dogs?  Flu-flu arrows?  What kind of point would be best?


----------



## Todd Cook (Dec 21, 2017)

Clipper said:


> This is new to me so I need some "educating".  I assume the birds will be released into the fields and hunters will either walk them up or find them with dogs?  Flu-flu arrows?  What kind of point would be best?



These are pen raised" flight conditioned" birds. In other words, they're not truly wild but they're raised in flight pens with very little human contact so they're pretty spooky. We'll put them out early in the morning and then we walk them up. Pheasants will usually run before they fly, so shooting at them running with a stickbow is no easy task. When they leave the ground it gets real interesting 

Yes, flu-flu arrows. Last time we did this the place we were at didn't allow broadheads so we used field points with a barbed washer like thing that I can't remember the name of. Paul Redavid makes and sells them. I haven't talked to Jerry about broadheads but I will, or he can post on here. And we'll all need to wear an orange vest.


----------



## AllAmerican (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm in need a check now?


----------



## Clipper (Dec 21, 2017)

Todd Cook said:


> These are pen raised" flight conditioned" birds. In other words, they're not truly wild but they're raised in flight pens with very little human contact so they're pretty spooky. We'll put them out early in the morning and then we walk them up. Pheasants will usually run before they fly, so shooting at them running with a stickbow is no easy task. When they leave the ground it gets real interesting
> 
> Yes, flu-flu arrows. Last time we did this the place we were at didn't allow broadheads so we used field points with a barbed washer like thing that I can't remember the name of. Paul Redavid makes and sells them. I haven't talked to Jerry about broadheads but I will, or he can post on here. And we'll all need to wear an orange vest.



Sounds like a lot of fun and lost arrows.  I am checking now to see if a grandson wants to come with me.  Will let you know soon.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Dec 22, 2017)

Can you put me down with two boys.


----------



## Vance Henry (Dec 23, 2017)

Chalk me up!


----------



## JohnnyT (Dec 23, 2017)

*Me plus my son*

I'll have to reach out to someone on details, but sounds fun


----------



## Clipper (Dec 23, 2017)

Sign me up and one 16 year old grandson.  Do we need to pay in advance or at the hunt?


----------



## Clipper (Dec 25, 2017)

Clipper said:


> Sign me up and one 16 year old grandson.  Do we need to pay in advance or at the hunt?



Another grandson got a 35# Sage for Christmas so put me down for myself and 2 grandsons.


----------



## Todd Cook (Dec 25, 2017)

Clipper said:


> Sign me up and one 16 year old grandson.  Do we need to pay in advance or at the hunt?



Got ya down for you +2 grandsons. If anybody can send me a check before hand that would be great. If not just bring it with you.


----------



## AllAmerican (Dec 26, 2017)

Put me in for 2 adults $60.00 check made out to TBG?  What if we get a ice storm?


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 27, 2017)

Equipment update...

No broadheads on this shoot.  Safety is the biggest concern but also a broadhead arrow WILL  get lost on every shot.  The best arrow set up is a very brightly fletched flu flu with a field point backed by a Slocker small game head.  A pink arrow wrap and pink fletch is the best color and then write your name on the wrap with a sharpie. 

Remember, you will be shooting at flying birds too so a regularly fletched arrow will be history in many cases.  

I highly recommend Paul at P&A archery for this set up.  He has provided arrows for these shoot before.  Call him well in advance so he gets to you in time.  404-456-3258.  

For those that have not done this type of shoot before, this is how it goes...
We will advance through a brushy field and the birds will be running fast.  Arrows will be flying from several people and after misses you will advance and grab ANY arrow and fling it too.  At the end of the push, arrows are recovered and returned to the owners.  It is crazy fast paced and you will laugh the entire time.


----------



## Todd Cook (Dec 27, 2017)

Payment can be made by check to : Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia- 940 Burnt Hickory Rd - Powder Springs Ga 30127.
Or, through paypal at tbogpayments@gmail.com.


----------



## Todd Cook (Dec 27, 2017)

AllAmerican said:


> Put me in for 2 adults $60.00 check made out to TBG?  What if we get a ice storm?



We're gonna hope like heck that we don't.  All kidding aside, the setup for the central zone shoot will be the weekend before, and the central zone shoot will be the weekend after. So unless the weather is unsafe, we'll do it.


----------



## Todd Cook (Dec 28, 2017)

We've got 27 confirmed so hurry if you want in. We can take 2 or 3 more.


----------



## Todd Cook (Dec 28, 2017)

Folks we are full. Thanks so much everyone who's coming. I'll have more info to you directly very soon!


----------



## AllAmerican (Dec 28, 2017)

*Pheasant vest*

Got this for $12 at Kmart...


----------



## chenryiv (Jan 15, 2018)

I’ll be contacting very one that made the quota in the next week or so to confirm the details. Look forward to seeing y’all. We’re going to have a heck of a time.


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 16, 2018)

Everyone remember to bring your orange vest and hats if you have them too.  Bright clothes are what you want.  Safety first.


----------



## Clipper (Feb 6, 2018)

I didn't see an address for the hunt or directions to Jerry's club. Not been there yet, can somebody post an address that will google a map.  Thanks and lets pray for the rain predicted for Saturday to hold off one more day.


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 7, 2018)

Clipper said:


> I didn't see an address for the hunt or directions to Jerry's club. Not been there yet, can somebody post an address that will google a map.  Thanks and lets pray for the rain predicted for Saturday to hold off one more day.



The address is ACROSS THE STREET FROM 652 Lee King Road Forsyth, GA.  

Don't worry about the rain.  We have a large covered porch, tents and tarps.  Some of the most fun events I have been to have had a lot of rain.  Seems like it promotes greater fellowship for some reason.


----------



## Clipper (Feb 7, 2018)

jerry russell said:


> The address is ACROSS THE STREET FROM 652 Lee King Road Forsyth, GA.
> 
> Don't worry about the rain.  We have a large covered porch, tents and tarps.  Some of the most fun events I have been to have had a lot of rain.  Seems like it promotes greater fellowship for some reason.



May try waterproofing some of the flu-flus I made.


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 8, 2018)

For those registered for the event... BRING CHAIRS!!!


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Feb 9, 2018)

What time do we need to be there?


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 9, 2018)

I THINK the safety briefing is at at 9:00 but we are at the location.  Folks can show up as early as you like.  Coffee will be brewing.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks Jerry.  See you in the morning.

Jeff


----------



## AllAmerican (Feb 9, 2018)

Rain looking like it might pass according to my accuweather radar.  I don't mind rain, a downpour will be interesting.   Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## Clipper (Feb 10, 2018)

2 hour drive home is done, truck unloaded, birds cleaned and in the fridge, and happy grandsons are on their way home.  This hunt had to be the highlight of our hunting season this year.  Both boys got to kill birds and take many shots.  They had a great time and I had a great time watching them have fun.  Doesn't get any better than that. 

Thanks to Jerry, Crispen, Todd, and anyone else who had a hand in making this hunt happen.  It was well done, safe, and a quality experience.  It was also lots of fun watching birds fly off with a storm of arrows all around them!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 11, 2018)

Good deal.


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 11, 2018)

Man was that some crazy fun stuff!


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Feb 11, 2018)

Jerry,  you are a great host. We had a great time as always. Thanks to all the TBG Officers/ Members who put in the time to make this event. It was great catching up with old friends and meeting some new ones.


----------



## Todd Cook (Feb 11, 2018)

Thank you all who attended. It really was a fun day. If I'm not mistaken, every youth there shot a pheasant, some more than one.
We put out 75 and killed about 40 of them, and with stickbows that aint bad. I'm proud of the TBG, and proud to have such fine officers to make an event like this possible. Thanks all!


----------



## flukemaster (Feb 11, 2018)

I just want to jump in here and thank everyone who was involved in this hunt my two oldest sons came with Clipper. They had an amazing time and can't stop talking about the hunt. You guys are wonderful for putting this on and I know two kids who will never forget the experience. Thank you from the bottom of my heart and may God bless each of you.


----------



## chenryiv (Feb 12, 2018)

I want to second Todd in his thanks to everyone that participated in the TBG Pheasant Hunt. I especially want the thank Jerry Russell and the club for hosting the event. It was awesome to see the number of youth that participated, as they are our future.  

Keep checking the GON forum, the TBG website (www.tradbowga.com) and the TBG Facebook page for information pertaining to the upcoming TBG Bowfishing event.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 12, 2018)

*Short video*


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 12, 2018)

Dang, it would be fun just to walk behind everyone and watch the arrows fly.


----------



## Clipper (Feb 12, 2018)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Dang, it would be fun just to walk behind everyone and watch the arrows fly.


 I did and it was.


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 13, 2018)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Dang, it would be fun just to walk behind everyone and watch the arrows fly.



I never fired an arrow and was trailing every run.  It was awesome.  We have done trad pheasant, rabbit and coon hunts and I have yet to shoot an arrow.  I just laugh and have a great time.


----------



## AllAmerican (Feb 16, 2018)

Yes sir, it was an awesome time.  My brother drove from VA and had a blast w his Samick.


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 17, 2018)

AllAmerican said:


> Yes sir, it was an awesome time.  My brother drove from VA and had a blast w his Samick.



All the way from Virginia.  We also had two from Pennsylvania.  It was good to meet your brother.


----------



## AllAmerican (Feb 18, 2018)

*Footage short one*

https://youtu.be/VoYYhGsh8cY


----------



## Barebowyer (Feb 18, 2018)

Cool clip.  So, were any kills made in flight or no?


----------



## AllAmerican (Feb 18, 2018)

NekkedArcher connected with two in the air.  I believe maybe one other person. On my and my brothers end a field tip with a tiger claw was doing a lot of damage.


----------



## Barebowyer (Feb 21, 2018)

Nice! Wish I could have gone!!!


----------



## Clipper (Aug 19, 2018)

I've read that pheasant was dry and tough.  Well, that was either bad info or my son is one heck of a good cook.  This afternoon, he grilled some of the pheasants my grandsons and I had such a good time shooting last February and they were really good.  He wrapped them in bacon and mixed up a special seasoning to baste them with.  I'm not saying they were melt-in-your-mouth juicy and tender but they were equal to a lot of fried chicken I have eaten with a much better flavor.  Brought back memories of how much fun I had watching the two grandsons go after those birds!


----------

